# Trip to The Edge



## LazyK (Jun 28, 2016)

Took advantage of the nice weather on Friday to take a trip to The Edge. Shoved off before sun up, quick stop to load up on cigar minnows from The Bait Man and we were catching fish by 7:00. Strong bite all day from top to bottom. In addition to the keeper scamp, BF Tuna, mingo, and almaco jack, we caught and released numerous red snapper, amber jack, and trigger fish. At times it was impossible to get the bottom fish up without catching an amber jack. Check the pic out where both the amber jack and red snapper are on the same hook. Must have caught and release 8 AJ with an average weight of 30lbs. Will be back when the AJ season opens next year. Very few shark and king mackerel to contend with. Had surprise visit by FWC. First time we have seen them this far out. No worries, all was good. Back to the dock by 3:15. Looking forward to the next weather window!


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Nice JOB! That double fish on one hook is super cool.


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

Some nice scamp looks like a great trip


----------



## user6993 (Feb 15, 2009)

Hard to beat a day like that. Sounds like the best part of the trip was not having to fight off sharks.


----------

